# Can any one recommend good hairdressers in Dublin(City Centre)?



## wavelength (1 Jun 2006)

I have tried loads and always seem to be very happy with the colour but not the cut. Does anyone know of a hairdresser who can recommend something a little different based on what would suit your face shape?


----------



## ClubMan (1 Jun 2006)

_Mac's Barbers _on _Upper Abbey Street _near _Capel Street _are meant to be good and only charge €9 for a dry cut (€12 for a flat top though in case that would suit your face better).


----------



## nai (1 Jun 2006)

If I assume you're female Wavelength I can recommend WhetStone (or at least my wife would) she's gone there for years and has always been happy - we even brought our 2 year old last week to get her curls shortened and they did a fantastic job - ask for Joy - she's the owner and one of the senior stylists.


----------



## wavelength (1 Jun 2006)

Clubman  I'm not sure what a flattop is but I doubt it would suit my face?  


			
				nai said:
			
		

> If I assume you're female Wavelength I can recommend WhetStone (or at least my wife would) she's gone there for years and has always been happy - we even brought our 2 year old last week to get her curls shortened and they did a fantastic job - ask for Joy - she's the owner and one of the senior stylists.


Thanks, Havent heard of it but just looked it up-is it the one on parliment street?


----------



## MPH (1 Jun 2006)

Derek at Cezanne's on Drury St.  My mother/sisters swear by him and say he is the best cutter of women's hair in the business.  Book well in advance as he's very popular.  He and his wife own the business.


----------



## Thelip (1 Jun 2006)

I go to Toni & Guy on Dame St and am very happy with them.  They always listen to what I have to say.  Also very good is Ciaran Nevin in Terenure.


----------



## nai (1 Jun 2006)

wavelength said:
			
		

> Clubman I'm not sure what a flattop is but I doubt it would suit my face?
> 
> Thanks, Havent heard of it but just looked it up-is it the one on parliment street?


 
yep - parliament st. it is - also my wife swears they do the best fresh coffee in there too - she was supposed to find out what type beans they used last time but she forgot


----------



## wavelength (1 Jun 2006)

Thanks everyone. I have tried lots of places in Dublin but not one of the those suggested today which means I have lots of options so far.


----------



## europhile (1 Jun 2006)

You'll pay through your nose in Whetstone.


----------



## wavelength (1 Jun 2006)

I find it expensive in most hairdresser's in Dublin and often go to places in smaller towns outside dublin near where I live but if I found a place that gave me a haircut I loved, Id pay a little extra.


----------



## europhile (1 Jun 2006)

It must be about EU75/EU80 for a cut in Whetstone.  No?


----------



## wavelength (1 Jun 2006)

really?? Thats much more more expensive than I would ahve expected but if I thought it was worth it Id treat myself!


----------



## europhile (1 Jun 2006)

I'm guessing. But, unusually, they have their pricelist in the window.  Probably to keep the riff raff out.


----------



## wavelength (1 Jun 2006)

I will have a look next time Im nearby! Thanks for your help.


----------



## nai (2 Jun 2006)

yep - i think my wife pays about 75-85 for a cut and a good bit more for a colour but as i said before the cut is superb and the advise she gets is top knotch - she recently went from long hair to a short pageboy and they were great throughout. Also they are an Aveda clinic so all their stuff is au natrel etc. !!


----------



## SecurityDoor (2 Jun 2006)

Starting to sound like you have an interest in this Whetstone place, Nai.....

Blowed if I would take anything like your interest in where the missus gets her hair done let alone what 'potions' they use on her.....

By the way I pay Euro 1,50 for a wash, cut and blow dry out here in Romania and the missus pays 20 Euro for a wash, cut, colour and blow-dry!

Her stylist is called Alina and thats all I know or wish to.....

75 Euro!  Outrageous!!!!!!!!


----------



## gauloise (3 Jun 2006)

Try Zeba off Grafton St...you'll get an amazing head massage while the rest of your body gets a massage in the chair..coffee is fab too (well it is in the Maynooth  one) and since I've discovered them I'm really happy everytime! I can give you the names of a few stylists if you want to PM me...price...depends on what you have done..for a highlights, colour , cut & wash blow dry € 135.00 which I think is ok, € 115.00 without the colour, cut and blow dry with top stylist € 60.00. Hope this is of some help!


----------



## nai (6 Jun 2006)

SecurityDoor said:
			
		

> Starting to sound like you have an interest in this Whetstone place, Nai.....
> 
> Blowed if I would take anything like your interest in where the missus gets her hair done let alone what 'potions' they use on her.....
> 
> ...


 
No interest at all - apart from what I stated in response to the OP - it's a good service that my wife recommends to all.


----------



## casiopea (6 Jun 2006)

SecurityDoor said:
			
		

> By the way I pay Euro 1,50 for a wash, cut and blow dry out here in Romania and the missus pays 20 Euro for a wash, cut, colour and blow-dry!
> 
> Her stylist is called Alina and thats all I know or wish to.....
> 
> 75 Euro!  Outrageous!!!!!!!!



In fairness if they were to add the cost of the flight to get to your hair dresser it would come above 75 euro, making Whetstones cheaper.

I use Zeba off Grafton st. too and I can really recommend it.


----------

